# Viquarium Tetra fauna! :D



## bubbles1 (Jun 25, 2011)

If you have not heard about this device, it is a Waterfall/filter decoration, and I think it is super cool!!,it splits the tank into halves between water and land. And it is very cool looking!! But that is where my problem comes in! I have bought one set up a tank but I'm stuck as to what could possibly fit in it :$!!!!!! ????? Like I was thinking a turtle but it occupies to much land! I'm just stumped -_- 

Can anyone give me an idea? Thanks!!!!

Btw tank is About 30 gallons.. So ya


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

You could go with frogs or newts. I had a 55gallon setup once similar to what your talking about with both fire belly frogs and fire belly newts. The frogs loved the land and water part.


----------



## Fishguy2727 (Dec 22, 2011)

Their old model was better. They don't make it anymore. I got mine around 1997 or so, even then it was something like $60-80. I still have it, will probably set it up again one day when the little one wants to. Here are a few pics, more pics can be found here.


----------

